# Upcoming Destin Trip



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking at heading over to Destin in a couple of weeks and will have the boat with me (19'). I have fished out of Pensacola trolling for kings outside the buoy line before and was wondering if that similiar approach can be used in Destin in mid-May. If so, any tips/general direction to head inwould be appreciated.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I do not regularly fish that area. There are public numbers at Half Hitch, the state and the county. 

If I get the gist of your question, you are looking for numbers close by. When trying to stay close, I've done best on the public numbersdown towards the Okaloosa Island Pier, but if I were you (and no locals come forth on this board) I would ask at Half Hitch where they are biting.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the advice and I will keep that in mind.

one other question -- can anyone tell me anything about public boat launches in the bay (preferably close to san destin resort)? Keeping in mind that I have a 19' boat.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Joe's Bayou. It is a State Facility. Costs just a few bucks and not too far. You should be able to Google it, if not, post and I will look up directions/GPS.

Just on the north side of the bridge at the passis a commercial ramp. The gas savings would probably pay for the difference between there and Joe's, but the current can get strong in there if that's a problem, plus parking is limited. Take the first north street on the East side of the Destin Bridge and then turn west into the first commercial place. Nice folks, fair prices,but when the tide is running you need to know what you're doing.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Call Capt Ron at the San Destin marina, he's the dock master there. ZI'm sure he can hook you up. His cell number is (850)428-1016


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I live right near destin and fish out of that pass on a regular basis. They have been catching kings and spanish macs for about 2weeks now. I have a friend, Steve Land, who runs the sportsman II and they caught 14 kings last week. What seems to be working well are live baits and spoons being trolled @ about 4-5 knots just off the beach. Most captains are catching em running from the sea buoy running parallel to the beach. I saw 3 nice kings caught off the FWB pier last weekend. One was about 25lbs. There were also catching allot of spanish on gotcha plugs and spanish rigs with red yellow, green and purple rubbers over the hooks. They are also catching allot of big hard tails which make good grouper bait.. my freezer is full.. The baitfish have moved in and are starting to become easy to be caught near the sea buoy just outside the pass. I personaly saw 3 hugh schools of bait just off the pier and exploded and were being attacked, I did not see by what exactly but if I had to guess it would be schools of spanish and kings. I did see a nice sized shark completely out of the water near the bait ball.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I usually start at the CB Buoy (N30 22.243 W 086 30.896) to catch bait with sabiki, then troll from there south from the ALeg (N30 21.804 W 086 27.592 approx) near the Eglin Barge (N 30 21.255 W 086 29.581) to around the bridge rubble (Nand either troll up around the bridge rubble (N 30 20.790 W 086 29.568). All these points have stuff scattered all around them, so you dont have to hit them perfectly but they usually hold something.

Or, you can head east, I try to troll over the Urchin Reef /Fish havens 11/12(over 60 concrete reef structures - N 30 21.255 W 086 29.592), then further east over the Sand Flea Complex (N 30 21.984 W 086 26.424) to the Ms Louise (N 30 22.286 W 086 25.316). Again, these are just general areas that can hold kings. The Okaloosa County site has the exact coordinates if you want to plot all of them (http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs_loran.html).

Or, just troll east just offshore, say 1/2 to 1 mile.

Slow troll either live bait or I have had luck with a red/white Mann Stretch 25 and the Tiger stripe stretch.


----------

